# Foof Chat



## Littlerock (May 10, 2011)

I am boring. This is my tinychat, get in here.
Current password is: *FUCKYOU*

This may from time-to-time change.

This chat may occasionally be used for streaming live art, webcam parties, and general dumbfuckery.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 10, 2011)

*Advertising for Foof's Chat*

http://tinychat.com/barefootfoof

Everyone come, she needs more people to show up.


----------



## Corto (May 11, 2011)

Hello, this is your friend common sense.

I assume this very public forum thread is the only place in which you are advertising this currently empty channel. The password to such channel is posted in very big bold capital letters right under the link to the channel itself.

Since I've never ever seen a spambot entering a tinychat room, I guess the question would be: What's the bloody point to having a password? 

ALTERNATIVE POST I DIDNT USE:

What's the deal with all forum regulars opening their own chatrooms? Did you furries finally run out of porn and don't know what to do now?


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2011)

Corto said:


> What's the deal with all forum regulars opening their own chatrooms? Did you furries finally run out of porn and don't know what to do now?


 
Well, you automatically get a tinychat room, just for making an account. Then people are just bored.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Corto said:


> What's the deal with all forum regulars opening their own chatrooms? Did you furries finally run out of porn and don't know what to do now?


 
Pretty much. :V


----------



## Corto (May 11, 2011)

Well that doesn't answer my first, slightly more serious question.


----------

